# Mi Hp Mini 110 no arranca



## Jukathaido (Ene 8, 2012)

Hola  a todos:

  tengi un problema con mi portatil, y es que de un dia para otro fui a encenderlo y no me arranca...entra corriente hasta la bateria, pero luego, cuando le doy al boton de reset, no me arranca..está muerta...lo llevé a un servicio técnico y me dijo que seguramente la placa base se habra fastidiado..pero no me quedé muy convencido...podríais darme ideas???

Gracias


----------



## tr1st4n (Ene 25, 2012)

pues lo que podrias hacer es desarmarla toda y hacerle un drenado de corriente, si en dado caso no pues metela al horno o aplicale aire caliente! por que ahora hasta las intel traen ya ese problema!


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Ene 28, 2012)

Jukathaido saludos, comente bien la falla( prenden las luces del power, se escucha el ventilador,o todo esta muerto no se ven luces encendidas ni nada.
Probaste con otro cargador.


----------



## zaiz (Ene 28, 2012)

Jukathaido dijo:


> me dijo que seguramente la placa base se habra fastidiado..pero no me quedé muy convencido...podríais darme ideas???
> 
> Gracias



Pero no dices si la abrió o solamente te dijo sin abrirla y revisarla.


----------



## deluxmigue (Ene 29, 2012)

una pregunta amigo, el portatil a la hora de que tu le das la orden del encendido enciende un led, o los ventiladores suenan, si no pasa nada de esto, revisa primero que todo el boton del encendido, hay veces que los pulsadores se dañan por tanta presion del usuario.

espero seguirte ayudando


----------



## yalinca2010 (Ene 13, 2013)

hola amigos, quisiera que me ayudadaran con una hp mini 110. el problema cuando la enciendo suena el ventilador y disco duro, pero no da pantalla, ya he probado con los pasos que dan en la web de hp suppor, con otras pantallas con quitar bateria, favor ayuda.

sistema operativo w7 starter.


----------



## tiago (Ene 13, 2013)

yalinca2010 dijo:


> hola amigos, quisiera que me ayudadaran con una hp mini 110. el problema cuando la enciendo suena el ventilador y disco duro, pero no da pantalla, ya he probado con los pasos que dan en la web de hp suppor, con otras pantallas con quitar bateria, favor ayuda.
> 
> sistema operativo w7 starter.



¿Que quieres decir con que suena el disco duro, lo oyes como lee?  Ves parapadear el led de disco duro? 

Saludos.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 13, 2013)

Jajajaj.. entonces no solo es la mia... ajajajja

intenta esto:

apagas tu equipo, abres un poco la pantalla, (no mucho eh), despues enciendes, esperas un par de segundos y la abres totalmente.

asi le hago con la mia cuando presenta ese problema. antes de descubrir que asi se solucionaba, la destapaba totalmente y le desconectaba un momento la pila interior (la del bios)



> ¿Que quieres decir con que suena el disco duro, lo oyes como lee? Ves parapadear el led de disco duro?



si es como hace la mia si... se oye como lee, son ruidosos esos discos duros, es un zif 1.8 y si parpadea el led del disco duro.


----------



## tecnofurnas (Ene 21, 2013)

hola amigo, saludos desde brasil, tu problema esta en el chip BGA que es el encargado de la proyeccion de la imagen a la pantalla del equipo, ese problema se encuentra en la mayoria de los placas madres de los portatiles construidos entre los años 2007 al 2010 por la empresa HANNA STAR, ellos colocaron los chips por el lado de abajo de la placa compartiendo el ventilador del procesador con el mencionado chip, el tema es que el ventilador solo se encendia cuando el procesador alcanzaba determinada temperatura, pero cuando el chip bga se sobrecalentaba no pasaba nada, con el tiempo ese recaletamiento va desoldando las esferas de estaño que unen el chip a la placa madre, la solucion: debes aplicar calor sobre el chip grafico, en youtube encontraras un monton de tutoriales, es solo buscar por "reflow HP" y ahi te dan el procedimiento a seguir, espero haberte ayudado, buena suerte!!!


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 21, 2013)

a ver que les parese....
desarmar y meter las garras, limpieza de contactos, sacar pelusas o mugre, contactos flojos.....
sacar conclusiones y subir los adelantos y fracasos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=qfkERMoK--c


----------

